
Andy Rubin: Android Had A Jolly Good Christmas With 3.7M Activations - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/28/andy-rubin-android-had-a-jolly-good-christmas-with-3-7m-activations/
======
GFischer
Anecdotal, I know, but here in Uruguay it's the hot thing: national carrier
Antel ran out of its shipment of Galaxy Aces on just two days, it generated
the kind of waiting associated with iPhones in the U.S.

Android phones have definitely replaced Nokia phones as the phones to buy
here. Motorola used to have a following here and capitalized by introducing
their own Android phones, but Nokia was basically replaced by Samsung (and
chinese manufacturers like Huawei).

I'm one of the 3.7 million :) (got myself a Galaxy Ace).

~~~
pinaceae
what are the price points between the galaxy ace and the iphone in uruguay?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
It's worth pointing out that the Ace is much closer to the 3Gs vs. the 4 in
terms of components; naturally it'll have a price advantage. Not to say price
is the only reason for it's success (I presume the 3Gs is on sale there as
well), just that we're comparing two different classes of device.

